# CANADA BANS 1500 TYPES OF ASSAULT WEAPONS IMMEDIATELY



## fubar57 (May 1, 2020)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/trudeau-gun-control-measures-ban-1.5552131

And a really good juxtaposition....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 1, 2020)

Can only be a good thing !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 1, 2020)

I do not see this thread lasting long.

Tread lightly...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 1, 2020)

LOL. Yep, many out there who can't just let a story be. I think I've blocked most of them so I won't see it coming


----------



## pbehn (May 1, 2020)

I am always amazed that there are so many types.


----------



## Wildcat (May 2, 2020)

You'll be alright Canada. Life will go on, trust me.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 2, 2020)

Interesting that they acknowledge that the shooter possessed illegally obtained weapons, which is the majority of cases in shootings.

But this bit about the shooter's weapon was classic journalism: "...including some sort of a long-barrelled rifle".


----------



## at6 (May 2, 2020)

Number 1500 has to be the Wrist Rocket Slingshot. Quite lethal at close range.


----------



## The Basket (May 2, 2020)

What is an assault weapon? I remember under Canadian law, a Dragunov is classed as an AK which it ain't.

Anyhoo Canadian laws for Canadian people. 

This thread will have to translated into French if we want to discuss Canadian laws.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 2, 2020)

Am I the only one noticing the definition of Assault Rifle keeps changing or is this just in the US?


----------



## swampyankee (May 2, 2020)

vikingBerserker said:


> Am I the only one noticing the definition of Assault Rifle keeps changing or is this just in the US?



Do you mean the legal definition, the "definition" used by the media (left, right, and center), or the "definitions" used by marketing?

When they write legal definitions, they're going to try to craft it so they include what military firearms specialists would classify as "assault rifles" or "battle rifles" and their commercial derivatives but exclude semi-automatic rifles with no recent (post-ww2, say) military role. The media is really concerned with the effects of the gun; a rifle used to assault tens of people is an assault[ing] weapon, regardless of how a specialist would classify it. The marketers will use a definition to sell as many as possible.


----------



## The Basket (May 2, 2020)

If it ain't fully auto it ain't an assault rifle.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 2, 2020)

The Basket said:


> What is an assault weapon?


Weapons like the StG43/44 are true "assault weapons".

But many lawmakers and most journalists have zero clues about weapon types or components (1,000 round assault clips, anyone?).


----------



## rochie (May 2, 2020)

They should also ban those "tactical" beards that a lot of gun nuts seem to wear !
Are they available from the same shops as the weapons and other tough guy type clothing they seem to like wearing ?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (May 2, 2020)

pbehn said:


> I am always amazed that there are so many types.


define types?

I read through part of the list.
you have such things as the
Colt AR-15 competition HBAR commeratative XXXX
and the Colt AR-15 competition HBAR commeratative YYYY.
almost like banning the Ford F-150 pickup in blue and then counting the Ford F-150 in red as a different model.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 2, 2020)

Shortround6 said:


> define types?
> 
> I read through part of the list.
> you have such things as the
> ...


Maybe listed that way to close as many loopholes as possible ?

"No M'Lud, is not an AK-47 its actually an AK-M"


----------



## Shortround6 (May 2, 2020)

As for assault rifle, a proposed connecticut law (defeated) many years ago would have banned these




Because they had a feed device that held more than 10 rounds.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 2, 2020)

California's DoJ issued "assault weapon" list is all over the place, too.

A Ruger Mini-14 with a black composite stock is deemed an illegal assault weapon while the Mini-14 with a wood stock is perfectly legal to own...


----------



## Shortround6 (May 2, 2020)

rochie said:


> Maybe listed that way to close as many loopholes as possible ?
> 
> "No M'Lud, is not an AK-47 its actually an AK-M"




Perhaps, Connecticut back in the 90s screwed up their assault rifle ban by listing the Colt AR-15 by name (I am seeing a potential problem in Canada here?) and listing a few features. 
They did NOT ban any of the AR-15 clones by other manufacturers, Colt took a few weeks, left off the flash hider and stamped new guns as the Colt "Sporter" and left off the AR-15. They were then legal.

However it makes a much more sensational headline to claim 1500 types than saying a few dozen types and their clones/alternative names. 

If you try to define "military grade" you are also going to get into a lot of trouble as may of the guns on the list are NOT military grade as they have to be manufactured according to military specs in both materials used and manufacturing processes. They might be better or worse than actual military grade but unless they conform exactly they are not military grade. 
BTW back in the 60s/70s the original Colt AR-15s sold to civilians sometimes had military reject parts or reworks in them. My father was a production engineer for Colt at the time. 

"Military grade" in headline sure sounds ominous though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 2, 2020)

rochie said:


> They should also ban those "tactical" beards that a lot of gun nuts seem to wear !
> Are they available from the same shops as the weapons and other tough guy type clothing they seem to like wearing ?



Oh god yes. They call them “Operator Beards” and they think it makes them look cool like special ops soldiers. In reality they look ridiculous.


----------



## rochie (May 2, 2020)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Oh god yes. They call them “Operator Beards” and they think it makes them look cool like special ops soldiers. In reality they look ridiculous.


 "I'm an operator, ive seen every episode of seal team"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 2, 2020)

This is what i see

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 2, 2020)

rochie said:


> "I'm an operator, ive seen every episode of seal team"



What they think they look like:






What they actually look like:

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 2, 2020)

rochie said:


> This is what i see
> 
> View attachment 579770



I have no issues with owning firearms, and own several myself. I have an issue with the “gun worshipers” though, and yes, I see them the same way.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 2, 2020)

The term "assault weapon" was created by two California politicians, David Roberti and Mike Roos when they drafted legislation in 1989 after a mass shooting in San Diego. It was as obvious then as it is now that these legislators knew little or nothing about firearms. 

From Wiki:

Roberti-Roos Assault Weapons Control Act of 1989 - Wikipedia

After their political grandstanding the term was the calling card for gun control advocates.


----------



## fubar57 (May 2, 2020)

The live broadcast of the announcement had the government saying they had no problems with gun owners and "legal" firearms. As Trudeau said, "......after weapons that are made to kill humans.....".


----------



## fubar57 (May 2, 2020)

I will miss this though...

​


----------



## rochie (May 2, 2020)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I have no issues with owning firearms, and own several myself. I have an issue with the “gun worshipers” though, and yes, I see them the same way.


Me too, though being in the UK owning firearms is a bit more difficult


----------



## Crimea_River (May 2, 2020)

GrauGeist said:


> Interesting that they acknowledge that the shooter possessed illegally obtained weapons, which is the majority of cases in shootings.
> 
> But this bit about the shooter's weapon was classic journalism: "...including some sort of a long-barrelled rifle".



Not "classic journalism". The RCMP has yet to make public the weapons used in the shooting, and there were several.

This is the part I shake my head at: Indigenous hunters excluded from Ottawa’s assault weapons ban under Section 35 - APTN News


----------



## fubar57 (May 2, 2020)

I shall refrain


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 2, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> The live broadcast of the announcement had the government saying they had no problems with gun owners and "legal" firearms. As Trudeau said, "......after weapons that are made to kill humans.....".


----------



## fubar57 (May 2, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Crimea_River (May 2, 2020)

Not defending or dissing here guys, but you are doing the very thing that you are criticizing the press for. The quote "......after weapons that are made to kill humans....." was actually "These weapons were designed for one purpose and one purpose only: to kill the largest number of people in the shortest amount of time".

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 2, 2020)

California was going to declare that shot guns were assault weapons. With definitions becoming so vague, eventually a pellet rifle will fall under that category.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 2, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> Not defending or dissing here guys, but you are doing the very thing that you are criticizing the press for. The quote "......after weapons that are made to kill humans....." was actually "These weapons were designed for one purpose and one purpose only: *to kill the largest number of people in the shortest amount of time*".



And there's a time and place where an individual should be able to arm himself/ herself with such a weapon. With that said I also believe ownership of such weapons should be heavily regulated.

Many lawmakers and members of the press believe that if the weapon looks menacing, it's an assault weapon. As mentioned earlier "A Ruger Mini-14 with a black composite stock is deemed an illegal assault weapon while the Mini-14 with a wood stock is perfectly legal to own."

California's assault weapon ban also includes guns with a bayonet. When was the last time we had a mass bayonetting?

I have no issues with sensible gun laws and lothe those "wanna be militiamen" but at the end of the day those passing these laws really need to do their homework as a great portion of laws written (in the US) were done so by people who didn't have clue and because of these ridiculous and ignorant laws, it did nothing but incite and galvanize the far right wacos.

Then again, remember this guy. Examine the weapons he used. 

University of Texas tower shooting - Wikipedia

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 2, 2020)

Damn. I have a 1916 full wood .303 with bayonet. Urge to mass bayonet building........

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (May 2, 2020)

Well, I am relieved to hear that Assault Refrigerators, Assault Stoves, Assault Microwave Ovens, Assault Air Conditioners, Assault Televisions, Assault Stereo Receivers, Assault Recliner Chairs, and Assault Lawn Mowers remain virtually unrestricted.

But they really need to do something about those Assault Boats, Assault Trucks, and Assault Baby Carriages. And I am not really sure about those Assault Post Hole Diggers and Assault Chain Saws; they look pretty lethal to me.


----------



## fubar57 (May 2, 2020)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (May 2, 2020)

I'm amazed they haven't banned handguns.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 2, 2020)

Ban everything if you want but it won't make a difference to the illegal gun trade unless you match the ban with the resources needed to go after the smugglers of illegal weapons and hit them hard. The most recent shooter here used guns that were already illegal. Didn't make much difference, did it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (May 2, 2020)

I thought I kept up with firearms pretty well.
I didn't know there was 1500 varieties of assault weapons out there.

Unless they're counting some that were already banned because they are full automatic.
I know you can finish a AR-15 with a almost endless variety of options, as a pistol or rifle, different barrel lengths, different calibers, different accessories, etc.
Maybe they're treating each variant of a AR as a different weapon .


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 2, 2020)

Will the real assault weapon, please stand up.


----------



## tyrodtom (May 2, 2020)

I've got a AR-7, they come with 3-8 round clips, and it all breaks down and stores in the stock.

I found one of the aftermarket 15 round clips, it was a piece of junk wouldn't feed dependably.

Matter of fact, I've found that to be true with a lot of aftermarket high capacity magazines, unless you spend high dollars,they're usually junk.

I know modern gun nuts consider using the term clip to describe a magazine as heresy, back in the 60's and 70's when I was in the military both terms were interchangeable.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (May 2, 2020)

tyrodtom said:


> I know you can finish a AR-15 with a almost endless variety of options, as a pistol or rifle, different barrel lengths, different calibers, different accessories, etc.
> Maybe they're treating each variant of a AR as a different weapon .




Pretty much. There are 57 different models of "Colt" in the list, all are some version of the M-16/AR-15. 
Now throw in all the "clones" (hundreds?) and how many different weapons are they really banning? A couple of dozen actual different types (actions)? Not anywhere near as impressive a headline. 

Cost to implement maybe hundreds of millions, but there never seems to be enough money for better mental health or more funds for police, border patrol/customs?

They have given up on stopping/preventing such attacks, they are just trying to limit the damage/death toll in any one attack.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 3, 2020)

tyrodtom said:


> I know modern gun nuts consider using the term clip to describe a magazine as heresy, back in the 60's and 70's when I was in the military both terms were interchangeable.


My stepdad, who was a Marine (Korea combat vet) used to refer to a mag as a clip on occasion.
From what I understand, the term "clip" held over to detachable magazines from the days of feeding box mags with stripper clips.

And a funny story about gun-nuts and clips, a while back, I was at my local gun shop and asked the guy at the counter if my ordered clips were in and the guy said he'll go and check. While I was waiting, a couple guys behind me started snickering and one said "probably assault clips" and the other replied "and hi-cap, too".
The counterman returned with my order and I opened one box and removed the stripper with the 8x56r rounds (for my Steyr M95) attached and I turned to the two clowns and said "this is a real clip, live and learn, gents", smiled and brushed past them with their stupid look on their faces.


----------



## The Basket (May 3, 2020)

The SKS could be legal but the AK isn't shows a level of nonsense. 

Main description of assault rifle is does it look scary. If it looks scary it is banned.

Sure you can remove the gas system and use it as a bolt action. No longer assault rifle then.


----------



## swampyankee (May 3, 2020)

rochie said:


> Maybe listed that way to close as many loopholes as possible ?
> 
> "No M'Lud, is not an AK-47 its actually an AK-M"



I used to work in retail (I was going to grad school more or less full time), and we had a price match policy on appliances and mattresses. Large retailers have agreements with manufacturers so that the different retailers would have models that differed only by a random change in model number; there would be no other difference except maybe a different font used on the information plate. Put specific models in a list of regulated weapons and the manufacturer need only make a trivial change, update the model number, and it's off the list. Dealers were doing the same thing with designer drugs in the UK: the laws were specific, so the drug dealers just changed the molecule; the new designer drug was legal, so no drug offense existed.

Whether Canada's law is effective or not is something only time will demonstrate.


----------



## Dana Bell (May 3, 2020)

The Basket said:


> The SKS could be legal but the AK isn't shows a level of nonsense.
> 
> Main description of assault rifle is does it look scary. If it looks scary it is banned.
> 
> Sure you can remove the gas system and use it as a bolt action. No longer assault rifle then.



Funny thing about "looking scary." Two years ago a fellow heard noises at his neighbor's house and looked out the window to find a drugged up fool stabbing his neighbor. He grabbed the scariest weapon in his house - an AR-15 - ran outside, and ordered the perp to stop. The neighbor survived, the perp was soon arrested, and no shots were fired.

Several years back a friend was bound to a military training facility on a dirt road through the Arizona desert. As he crossed a rise he noticed a suspicious truck pulled over miles ahead. My friend stopped on the rise and pulled out his binos to find an individual standing by the truck (hood up) watching him with _his _binos. My friend then pulled out his AR and rested it vertically on his hip. The fellow down the road quickly ran to the front of his truck, pulled his weapon from beneath the hood, closed the hood, and raced away. No shots fired, no hijacked friend, no dead friend. Scary is sometimes a good thing, like the sound of a pump shotgun when someone breaks into your house.

I don't own a gun, but I sure understand why so many do. The 2nd amendment says nothing about the need to hunt..

Cheers,


Dana


----------

